# Disable "lock on walkaway" at home NOT persisting......



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

Received 2020.24.6.4 this week, was excited that it has the option to NOT have the car lock while we're at home.

What I have found however, is that the setting will not "persist" (sorry, software geek terminology there). 

I can set it, and then walk away form the car in the garage, and it won't lock. But if I drive the car, when I return, the setting is no longer selected, and the car will lock itself.

Anybody else had this issue? This just seems like sloppy programming to me.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Make sure you make the same setting change under every profile. Many settings are specific to a profile.

But yes, I've also had various setting mysteriously revert for no apparent reason, so it could be another lovely Tesla bug as well.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

garsh said:


> Make sure you make the same setting change under every profile. Many settings are specific to a profile.
> 
> But yes, I've also had various setting mysteriously revert for no apparent reason, so it could be another lovely Tesla bug as well.


It's happening under a single profile.

And YES, I also tried "rebooting the computer".


----------



## DaisyB (Sep 24, 2017)

Works great for me and I love it!


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

HA! And it's not even consistent. Just went out to get something from the car,, having made a trip recently, didn't have my phone with me, and it was still unlocked.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The 2020 generation of software tends to forget to save settings _when you change them_. A workaround is to change the setting, and then move the seat a little or change the music source. If you see a "Saved!" with a green checkbox appear above your profile name, you forced it to save.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

I haven't had this problem. WAL disabled while at home has worked and stayed on consistently since i set it when I first installed 24.6.4 a week ago.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

JasonF said:


> The 2020 generation of software tends to forget to save settings _when you change them_. A workaround is to change the setting, and then move the seat a little or change the music source. If you see a "Saved!" with a green checkbox appear above your profile name, you forced it to save.


That may be it.

I got in this morning and while the seat was still moving, I brought up the locks screen, it was not checked, so I set it again, and this time I saw it say "Saved!"

So I think it's just not very good at detecting when to "autosave" changes.

So far it is remaining set.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

fritter63 said:


> It's happening under a single profile.





fritter63 said:


> I got in this morning and while the seat was still moving, I brought up the locks screen, it was not checked


If the seat was moving, sounds like you have Easy Entry enabled. That's actually treated as a separate profile. So another possibility is that you may have had WAL set differently in your Easy Entry profile than in your driving profile.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> If the seat was moving, sounds like you have Easy Entry enabled. That's actually treated as a separate profile. So another possibility is that you may have had WAL set differently in your Easy Entry profile than in your driving profile.


Nope. I had set it while sitting in the car with it on my profile.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

fritter63 said:


> Nope. I had set it while sitting in the car with it on my profile.


If you set it while sitting in the car with your profile, it's not set for Easy Entry which is the active profile at the time the action takes place.

That doesn't explain why you are losing your setting, but it's just a reminder to the newbies out there that this setting is meaningless for any profile that switches to Easy Entry when you exit the car. The field must be enabled for the Easy Entry profile, not the driver(s).


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

Tesla Newbie said:


> .The field must be enabled for the Easy Entry profile, not the driver(s).


ah, "lightbulb"!


----------



## Truav8r (Aug 5, 2017)

Related question about WAL at home... have we determined that the car still goes into deep sleep the same as when the car is locked? Or is this setting for disabling WAL at home and going into deep sleep mutually exclusive? I love the idea of not having to carry my phone (or watch with Stats app) out to the garage to open the car, but not if the trade off is logging a bunch of phantom drain during the night.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Truav8r said:


> Related question about WAL at home... have we determined that the car still goes into deep sleep the same as when the car is locked? Or is this setting for disabling WAL at home and going into deep sleep mutually exclusive? I love the idea of not having to carry my phone (or watch with Stats app) out to the garage to open the car, but not if the trade off is logging a bunch of phantom drain during the night.


The car still goes into deep sleep, no worries.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

...as long as you don't have sentry enabled. Or rather, if you have sentry set to not record while at home.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Some of us are still waiting for the update which has this feature


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

I found a slightly annoying side effect of disabling WAL - once the car goes to sleep, if you only open the trunk, it remains asleep and the trunk lights don’t come on.

I didn’t realize it but apparently the most common thing I need to do while parked at home is do add/remove stuff from the trunk.


----------

